# I think my pigeon is bloating



## Squeekers (Apr 3, 2004)

My pigeon can't go poop. And im afraid that he is going go get ploated. Can you help me. Please.
thanks


------------------
CJ


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I don't know what to tell you, I never had this, but I would give him water, lots of water. What did he eat?
How old is he?
Since when did he not poop?
Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Check the vent area (the exit point for poop) .. if it is crusted over/clogged gently clean it off. This is a potentially serious problem, so please let us know if the vent was obstructed .. if not, we need to go to the next step.

Terry


----------



## Squeekers (Apr 3, 2004)

My pigeon is 7 months old. And I have been feding him Wild Bird Food. It has millet grain (doesn't specify what kind of grain)and sunflower seeds. Squeekers sits up above my door and so I have to clean it of every day. But I dont think I have cleaned it of for a couple of days. Maybe 2 or 3, but im not sure. I cheked is venta and he as lost all is fethers in that area. It looks like he is loosing his skin in that area too. 

------------------
CJ


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

CJ .. when you say it looks like the bird is losing skin in the vent area, what exactly does that mean?

Terry


----------



## Squeekers (Apr 3, 2004)

I really need help now! Squeekers is bleeding now. It is kind of thin but it is driping pretty constently.Im afraid that he dosen't have much longer to live. 
Please help me. 


------------------
CJ


----------



## Squeekers (Apr 3, 2004)

as to your question he doesn't have eny fethers from his legs to the start of his tail. 

as to his bleeding do you think he has internal bleeding? 

------------------
CJ


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Can you get him over to a vet asap? Where are you located? IF you do not have one we might be able to help you locate an avian vet.

Mary


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

CJ .. Mary is right .. you need to get this bird to a vet ASAP! Where is the bleeding coming from? You need to try to stop the bleeding if you can and be keeping this bird very, very warm until you can get help for it.

Terry


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Terry,
I just noticed on a previous thread CJ made reference about going to Reno to purchase seed. If this is Reno, NV perhaps you or other members may know of an avian vet or rehabber in that area.
Just a thought. I feel so bad for both Squeeker & CJ. 
Cindy


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

Please remain calm, find an adult to help you with locating a vet or some professional help. A bird bleeding is not a good sign and needs attention right away. If this is your pet, a vet should treat it. If you found this bird it should be given to a wildlife center.

Hang in there.

Daniel



> Originally posted by Squeekers:
> * I really need help now! Squeekers is bleeding now. It is kind of thin but it is driping pretty constently.Im afraid that he dosen't have much longer to live.
> Please help me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Squeekers (Apr 3, 2004)

Ill try to get him to a vet. The only problem is that the only vet around only treets dogs and cats (that the drowback of living in a small town). I got the bleeding to stop. I sat with him for hours with a towl to is bottom, but it worked! 
I hope I don't loose him, I just lost my dog







. thanks for all your guysez help. Ill hang in there.

------------------
CJ


----------



## pigeoncare (Apr 8, 2004)

Squeekers,
Please listen to me on this. 
1) If there is anyone in your area such as a person who has a pigeon coop, a pigeon feed store or a vet, get a canker medication like Spartrix and give your bird one pill a day for the first three days.
2)Get to a vet and buy some Baytril and give it to the bird according to the instructions.
3)Rub a little antibiotic ointment into the skin in the vent area where there are no feathers and also in the area near the legs that have no feathers but which should. Do that twice a day for 7 days.
You must do all three things.


----------



## Squeekers (Apr 3, 2004)

OK thanks. Ill do that. Will Triple Anitbiostic for humans work to prevent an infection? It has Polymyxin B Sulfate-bacitracin Zinc-neomiycin Sulfate. 

------------------
CJ


----------



## pigeoncare (Apr 8, 2004)

It's better to use an antibiotic cream since it's water-based and won't clog the pores. However, this is probably not the major problem. It sounds like this bird most likely has a canker infection in the cloaca and that has to be cleared up to save him. Over the internet, it's next to impossible to pin down the problem but this is the most likely suspect.
you really need a vet to take a look at your bird.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

**SEE Squeekers other post***..in the emergency section

"Help Pigeon bleeding"

Treesa


----------



## Squeekers (Apr 3, 2004)

Do you think that there is any hope of Squeekers living through this, I want the truth. And Ill try every thing I can.

------------------
CJ


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi CJ,

There is almost always hope but often great obstacles to overcome in returning our pigeon friends to good health. You really, really need to take Squeekers to a vet .. at this point just about any vet should be able to at least tell you if it was the pennyroyal that caused the problem and should also be able to identify the source of the bleeding and hopefully stop it for you. The continued bleeding is weakening the bird, and Squeekers will eventually succumb to this as he will no longer have the strength to continue.

Do you have a digital camera? If so, can you get some pictures of the injured areas of Squeekers and send them to me or any of the moderators to post for the members to see. It's awfully difficult to try to envision what is happening with the bird.

I do so hope that Squeekers will be fine, but I also think that he is badly in need of veterinary help. 

Please do keep us posted .. we're all pulling for you and Squeekers.

Terry


----------



## Squeekers (Apr 3, 2004)

Thanks Im not sure if my parents will take it to the vet. If not Ill have to pay and all that. So I dont know. I wish there was something I could get on the inernet or a store, that would help him.


------------------
CJ


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

If you let me know the name, address and telephone number of the vet I can probably arrange to pay him for any treatment that Sqeekers needs. 

Cynthia


----------



## Squeekers (Apr 3, 2004)

Thanks. That is REALY nice of you, but... I think I can handle it. But thanks anyway. I feel realy overwhelmed with all this. I want him to live but on the other hand should I do all this. My dad is of the opinyon that we sould let him be. I tryed to but some disinfectant on Squeekers bottom but it is so coated with dryed poop that im afraid that if I take it off, he might start bleeding agine. 

------------------
CJ


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Squeekers,
I too think that the poor bird needs professional help. He might be in great pain and he is probably suffering.
Please take Cynthia's advice and take the baby to a vet.
Reti

------------------


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Of course you should do all this, CJ, Squeekers is in pain, he is a living creature, he MUST be helped.

You said that he couldn't poop, but now you mention he has poop crusted everywhere. That is a bad situation. Regardless of whether it starts the bleeding again GENTLY bathe the poop off and ensure that the vent area is free of poop. He will certainly die otherwise.


Please get him to a vet.

Cynthia


------------------
_All beings are fond of themselves, they like pleasure, they hate pain, they shun destruction, they like life and want to live long. To all, life is dear; hence their life should be protected.

-Mahavira_


----------



## Squeekers (Apr 3, 2004)

All right you convinced me. Ill talk to my parents, and call the vet. 

------------------
CJ


----------



## Squeekers (Apr 3, 2004)

By the way. What would you suggest for a good diet and other stuff I might need.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi there,

A pigeon seed mix will do fine, as well as the pigeon grit. You can also get a great multi vitamin mineral specifically designed for pigeons from Jedds pigeon supplies in California. 


Treesa


----------



## Squeekers (Apr 3, 2004)

Ok I found Jedds online. They have a condition mixture, a sneaky mixture, and a small seed mixture. Which is the best to buy? What is the difference between conditioned and sneaky.

Thanks,
ps. you guys have been soo much help.

------------------
CJ


----------



## Squeekers (Apr 3, 2004)

Hi bad news its about fourty bucks to see the vet. pooie. So that is down the drain.
I realy thought that I could do it but I guess not.

------------------
CJ


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I told you I would pay for the vet, CJ. All you have to do is let me have his name, address and telephone number so I can sort something out.


Cynthia



[This message has been edited by cyro51 (edited April 12, 2004).]


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Cynthia (Cyro51) and CJ

I have looked on the internet and the closest vet to CJ is located 4.5 miles from her town of Greenville.

It is: Dr. Heidi Woog, 258 Old Arlington Road, Crescent Mills, California 95934
Tele No. 530 257 4242.

CJ -- Is this the vet you contacted?

Cynthia -- If this is the vet, here is the info you were looking for....

Sorry to butt in, but this is getting ridiculous.....

Good luck 

Linda

PS....According to MapQuest, it is an 11 minute drive from Main Street in Greenville.



[This message has been edited by Lin Hansen (edited April 12, 2004).]


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hi Linda,
Thanks for posting the information.
If you don't mind, I'm going to post it on the other thread in the emergency section.

Cynthia, living in the UK, is probably fast asleep about now & will check in first thing in the morning.

I agree, this is getting completely ridiculous.
Thanks again for all your help.
Cindy


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Cindy,

Thank you, I was thinking of that myself but wasn't sure how to do it without retyping the same message onto the other thread..it IS getting confusing jumping back and forth between the threads to see what is happening with this poor pigeon.

I also was pretty sure Cynthia was in bed by now...I know she is in the UK, but was not sure about the time differences..figured I would take a chance and post the info if it would help resolve this sad situation somehow.

As I said, don't like being a butt-in-sky (LOL), but this is a shame. I went to google and typed in Avian Vets for CJ's town and this woman was the closest. Next vets were between 25 and 40 miles away, and somehow, just didn't get the feeling CJ's parents would make the trip..so I am hoping the one 4 miles away is the one.

Well, thanks again....sure hope SOMETHING positive comes of all this....

Linda


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Good for you, Linda! Thank you! Wish I would have tried your method .. I spent about two hours on Sunday trying to find a vet close to CJ and wasn't getting anywhere. I even went so far as to try to call a pharmacy in Greenville to ask if there was a vet there .. they were closed.

Thanks again!

Terry


----------



## Squeekers (Apr 3, 2004)

This is getting realy awkward for me. I talked to my parents and they definently do not want some one the dont know pay for a vet visit. It was fourty dollers to take a dog in for a chech up, but im not sure what is is for a bird (if they do them). I know I probily sounds like im making excuses, but I dont want to make my parents mad. By the way Im curious! How did you find out that I live in Greenvill? Did I say thit in one the the things? Squeekers is seeming to be doing better. I havent seen any blood on the steps, or in the driveway. So Im hoping he is getting better.


------------------
CJ


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Dearest CJ .. though you made a typo, you put Greenville in your profile. Trust me .. when a pigeon is in trouble here, we all become Sherlock Holmes .. you done been located as have all the vets and rehabbers in your area.

I'm going to close this thread .. anyone, including you, CJ, who wants to post, please go to the Emergency section and use the CJ and Squeekers Continued thread.

Terry


----------

